# Facing some problems with configuring wlan0.

## ArtemMIPT

Good day, everybody.

I've got intel centrino wireless n 1000 card in my laptop. I tried to configure wlan according to 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

And i also configured my kernel according to instructions, i mean, i made modules specific for my card built-in. 

i emerged iwl1000-ucode, than created net.wlan0 in init.d and tried to start it but it showed me:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start                                           

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   ERROR: interface wlan0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start
```

Can you help me with this stuff?

----------

## Veldrin

did you load the module?

what does ifconfig -a return? (i have a feeling, that the wireless interface is not called wlan0, but rather eth1)

----------

## ArtemMIPT

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 1c:c1:de:ab:46:13  

          inet addr:93.175.6.12  Bcast:93.175.6.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::1ec1:deff:feab:4613/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:120901 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:76131 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:159648771 (152.2 MiB)  TX bytes:7722847 (7.3 MiB)

          Interrupt:42 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2100 (2.0 KiB)  TX bytes:2100 (2.0 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

it is for ifconfig -a

With module, i've got a problem that when i try to modprobe iwl1000  he gives me:

```

FATAL: Module iwl1000 not found.
```

----------

## Veldrin

That would explains certain things....

check if IWLWIFI is built as module or built into the kernel (grep IWLWIFI /usr/src/linux/.config), and if not enable it. 

then you have to load iwlwifi (modprobe iwlwifi)

please note, that the driver name has changed in 3.2, and if you use an older kernel, then the module (and the kernel option) is called iwlagn.

V.

----------

## ArtemMIPT

```
FATAL: Error inserting iwlwifi (/lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko): Invalid argument

```

Now, i've got this message

----------

## ArtemMIPT

I made iwlwifi as built-in, than i made "modprobe iwlwifi" and it showed no error message. But still when i try to start wlan0 it doesn't work...

----------

## Veldrin

run again ifconfig -a. like I said before, I am not sure, if interface turns up as wlan0 or as eth1.

V.

----------

## ArtemMIPT

Well, the picture stayed the same... Nothing had changed.

----------

## ArtemMIPT

O) It's finally started) Thank you!

----------

